# Early exit?



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey everyone

It's been awhile since I've raised tads. I just had two benedicta leave the water today. One of them had a tiny nub of a tail. No big deal. I've had froglets exit the water with nubs left. However, one exited with nearly his full tail still attached. He just popped his front arms on Thursday. I placed his canister in the tank on Friday and today he's out of the water. 

Basically I'm wondering if I should go in and try to find him and place him back in the water, or if I should just leave him and hope for the best. Honestly not sure I could find it if I wanted too.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

JasonE said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> It's been awhile since I've raised tads. I just had two benedicta leave the water today. One of them had a tiny nub of a tail. No big deal. I've had froglets exit the water with nubs left. However, one exited with nearly his full tail still attached. He just popped his front arms on Thursday. I placed his canister in the tank on Friday and today he's out of the water.
> 
> Basically I'm wondering if I should go in and try to find him and place him back in the water, or if I should just leave him and hope for the best. Honestly not sure I could find it if I wanted too.


When in doubt, the frog knows best lol


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> When in doubt, the frog knows best lol


Too true.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

When I move newly morphed frogs - or ones I suspect will morph very soon, I always leave a little cup of water for them. Sometimes they crawl out and hop back in. Eventually, they just leave and never go back and I remove it.

The reality is that once their tail start to subside, they generally are using their lungs to breath anyway, as they have developed full functionality, so I think you are fine either way.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris S said:


> When I move newly morphed frogs - or ones I suspect will morph very soon, I always leave a little cup of water for them. Sometimes they crawl out and hop back in. Eventually, they just leave and never go back and I remove it.
> 
> The reality is that once their tail start to subside, they generally are using their lungs to breath anyway, as they have developed full functionality, so I think you are fine either way.


Thanks. I'll go ahead and put a film canister back in there and see if it wants some more time in the water.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

JasonE said:


> Thanks. I'll go ahead and put a film canister back in there and see if it wants some more time in the water.


I actually use those little plastic petri dishes that people use for gecko feeding, if you know what I mean!


----------

